# MTS on DCC



## vmilnik (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok everybody i have a LGB Hudson with a MTS 55021 installed in it. Will i be able to use this with the Massoth system or do i have to replace the decoder? I have not tried anything yet 
Thank you 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it will work just fine. You will just have to set that particular locomotive to either 14 or 28 speed steps depending on what the decoder is programmed to because the 55021 can't do 128 speed steps. You may also have to set it to serial pulse mode to trigger functions. You set the speed steps and serial/parallel at the time you set the particular loco up in the Navigator, which you probably already know. 

Keith


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

vmilnik: 

You will be able to use you LGB hudson with the Massoth system; you will not have to replace the decoder. The Massoth system in fully compatible with all generations of LGB MTS systems. Just put on the train on the track and roll the throttle. If the lights do not work as expected, do not be concerned; just let me and I will tell you how to fix it. 

Mohammed 
http://www.massothusa.com 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Be very careful here with the 55021 and the Hudson as the 55021 is for 1 motor and the LGB Hudson has 2 motors. 

The 55027 would have been a much better choice.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan's right and brings up a good point--in fact your Hudson may even have two of the 55021's in it depending on the type of interface that was in there. Have you had it apart to confirm there is only a single decoder in it? 

Keith


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

According to the instructions I found, it's pre the Direct Decoder interface and therefore should have the old 6 pole connector? I found some notes in German showing a Massoth XXL being fitted, using the 6 pole conector. 

http://massoth.gotdns.com/forumde/viewtopic.php?t=315 

I agree with the previous posters, having a single 55021 is pushing the limits and you'd probably be better off with a more powerful decoder.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it would be safe to assume that the Hudson has been working adequately up to this point, mostly likely on an LGB MTS sytem. Otherwise I would have expected Mr. Milnik's question to be something of this nature: my Hudson is not working properly, would it continue to do so if were to use with my new Massoth system? 

I am willing to venture that the Hudson was properly converted with two LGB 55021 and configured for 14 speed-steps; as such, Mr. Milnik needs to do abolustely nothing to use with his new Massoth sytem (other than change the value of CV29, if he wishes). 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## vmilnik (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok everybody 
Here is the deal i have had the hudson for a while I added the 55021 to the engine per the exact factory spec. I purchased a Massoth DCC system and just took it out of the box. I have never used any of the pieces. I haven't even turned on the massoth. i hope this helps. Please let me know if I'm doing something wrong 
Vince


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

So, it has not yet been run with digital operations of any kind as of yet. 

Only one 55021 added? Should be 2 for 2 motors. 

A better choice is the 55021 with the 55030 as the 55030 is a dual motor power buffer, and needs no programming. 

I believe these are installed in the tender as there are 2 ribbon cables going to the engine, and there is lots of room.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Vince: what is the LGB model number of your Hudson? If you currently have a single LGB 55021 in your Hudson, I would not suggest running it on any system yet. It would probably stall frequently.

Dan: I do not know if Vince would be able to locate an LGB 55030, they went out of production sometime ago. I lean toward Nick's suggestion, an XXL decoder; I trust Norbert Rosch at Massoth, he really knows his stuff. The Hudson must draw a bit of current, more than the usual LGB 2 motor- locomotive.


Mohammed 

http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 55030 that I removed from a loco. 

And the Hudson having the standard LGB short shaft motor would be compatible with most other dual motor LGB engines for current draw. 

Biggest issue with a Hudson is the motor drives one axle gear only (motors are mounted vertically), thus the axle gear will spin on the shaft if the loco is overloaded. 

So, this heavy loco will fail pulling a big load, so be careful.


----------

